# Couple of poems.



## sonny. (Mar 30, 2008)

Heres a couple of poems i wrote. Criticism welcomed

Here me,
all the time, 
all around
everywhere one can be,
sitting in the serene park
or
in the car with the bass thump.

Here me,
satisfy you,
please you,
appease you.
Not there to hurt.
Crank up the tunes,
only a
quick whirl of a thumb
or
perhaps taking th needle to the disc
rather than than the unthinkable
and
lose yourself.

With all this,
I have not a speech to speak,
but rather
Speak free.



Drip
         Drop
Vision
through the
clear glass

Invision
the blueandgray

enclosed eye
till the green rushes by.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Nice first post. I look forward to seeing more of your posts.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't usually like poetry, so the fact I enjoyed yours can be taken as a huge compliment 

Nice work


----------

